

Ask HN: I just finished a whole book on HTML/CSS. Now what? - aorshan

The book was a bit dated (it only went up to XHTML 1.0 and adamantly stated numerous times there will never be an HTML5) but nonetheless I feel as if I learned a good deal about HTML and CSS.<p>Tips on where to go to learn more? Or how to get better from here? Important things the book might have missed?
======
mkopinsky
Start building stuff. I never learn tools for the sake of the tool; I learn
them for the sake of the project I want to use them on. (I exaggerate
slightly. Fun is also a big motivator, and some tools are inherently fun. But
my main point stands.)

------
johnnyn
Build something!!! Maybe just a static site or a make your own Posterous or
Tumblr theme. This will be a helpful way to apply what you have read. Reading
is fine but the best way to learn is to start coding.

------
phektus
shut up and build a site

